# anybody hunt with a 1911?



## robert carter (Jan 2, 2013)

I admit I know zero about pistols other than if you try to break in my house I`ll show you one up close....
  I may try and shoot a deer with one next year and was wondering if any of you fellers hunt with a 1911. My shots will be exactly like they are with my longbow. Under 20 yards and broadside. RC


----------



## rosewood (Jan 3, 2013)

I carry a Para P16-40 converted to a 10mm for close up shots and as a backup woods gun.  Absolutely love it and wouldn't hesitate on taking anything at 20 yards with it.  Put adjustable night sites on it for those low light situations also.


----------



## planzman (Jan 3, 2013)

*good for more than just 25 yards*

While in college I routinely shot and won many .45 pistol state championships shooting at 50 yards over with the Palmetto Gun Club.  Practice at this range and you should do well at this.
I carry a .45 ACP Colt Combat Commander, and daresay I would feel that I could take down a deer at this range.  I pre-seasonally practice at this range to ensure I am at the top of my game, so like I said, practice until you can hit the black rings on a standard pistol target, never mind hitting the center every time


----------



## robert carter (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks. I shoot my buckmark a lot and hit good with it propped up. I`m hoping I can adjust to a bigger gun easy. I love hunting with my longbow and will use it 90% of the time but have been wanting to hunt with a pistol a bit for a while now.Thanks again,RC.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 7, 2013)

10mm 1911, yes.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 7, 2013)

You got the right mindset robert.
I wasn't real impressed when I put a 7" barrel on my 1911. But the coolness factor is there!
With a 230gr bullet I ended up gaining a little over 100fps over the 5" barrel. Even at that from what I remember after doing the math I had a little over 500ftlbs at 25 yards.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got a 1911 in 45. What factory load do you fellers recommend for a 25 yard or less deer.?RC


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2013)

LoL... Roberts gonna fill up the Handgun Hunting forum with kills now...


----------



## robert carter (Feb 11, 2013)

Longbow first TP....I do plan on shooting a critter or two with a pistol this year God Willing.RC


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 11, 2013)

Considering you are aware of the limitations of the cartridge, I would recommend a good +P soft point or flat nosed lead bullet, depending on which one shoots best out of your gun.

If you have the capability to reload, I would suggest a 200-230 grain SWC hard cast bullet at around 950-850, respectively.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 11, 2013)

*yes*

a friend of mine used his 5"  barreled 1911 (same one he shot IPSC and bowling pin matches with) to hunt deer.
He got a few deer.  Always shot them from 25 yards or less, from a deer stand up a tree, with a steady rest.
Ammo was either an all-lead semi-wadcutter or a "Black Talon" or "Winchester Ranger SXT" hollowpoint.
It worked. Deer died.


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 12, 2013)

Think of it like using the same tactics as you would bowhunting. keep the shots close use a good bullet and no problems. i shot at a deer with my shotgun on a SC deer drive a couple years ago and hit him in the hind when he jumped. i saw that it just wounded him and of course the dumb shotgun failed to feed the 2nd round so being the good infantryman that i am i switched to my 1911 which for some reason i had ball rounds in it and put 2 slugs through its heart at about 30 yards. one i assume passed all the way through, the other was litterally under its skin on the far side. a milimeter from going through but it shattered 2 ribs on the way through.  the .45 is a devastating pistol round as its designers intended. with a well placed shot you should have no trouble huntign deer


----------



## trial&error (Feb 12, 2013)

I can assure you your not going to have to worry about RC with shotplacement and range.  He smacks em down with his bow  pretty well, probably just wanting to try out his new toys for a different prospective.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. Actually my Bowhunting Mentor and Great Friend has got into handgun hunting as he is having shoulder and neck issues and I enjoy time afield with him and have decided to join him on some hand gun hunts.Thanks for you guys input.RC


----------



## Dennis (Feb 12, 2013)

Critters look out he's got powder now!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 14, 2013)

It's addictive Robert.  Normally a .45 is considered underpowered for deer and hogs.  Only after hunting with you these past years can I say that I would have no seconds thoughts of you hunting with one.  Your self imposed limitations will ensure clean kills with that .45.  Don't expect an exit hole on them every time though.  To up your percentage of two holes, I'd definitly steer away from the hollow points.  Semi-wadcutters should fill the bill here.  With your tracking skills I doubt you would need two holes, but it's always easier, as you know.  I've got a .50 cal Optima muzzleloader handgun, that I'm really enjoying toting some.  Good luck buddy!


----------



## robert carter (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Marty. We should get together in the summer some for some pork slaying.RC


----------



## mossyoakgangsta (Oct 30, 2013)

I've killed a doe, and 3 hogs with my 5" 1911. I used 230 grain +p TAP on the Hogs and a 230 grain PDX1 on the doe. All except the big boar hog were anchoring shots. The boar ran 10 yards and got tangled up in a fence where I finished him with a knife. He wasn't going anywhere, and I'm sure he was minute or two from his last breath.. Just felt like he needed some surgery.


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't "hunt" with one, but one time I had to track a deer through some thick planted pines that I had shot @ 300 yds with my .30-30. We took a shotgun with buckshot in case we jumped him and my friend had his 1911. Well, we jumped the buck, I sprayed some buckshot on him as he ran, and finally when we walked up on him he was still alive. Shot him in the neck with my buddy's 1911 to finish him off. Was his grandad's gov't issued piece from WWII. Pretty awesome. That was one of the toughest deer I have ever seen in my life


----------



## mossyoakgangsta (Oct 30, 2013)

There are plenty creatures both 4 and 2 legged that owe their last moment to the 1911. No its not a 10 inch .44 mag with a scope. But as a sidearm it gets the job done.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 31, 2013)

I wish we didn't have to use expanding bullets for a .45. Afterall, it is pretty much 'expanded'.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 31, 2013)

I have used a 10mm and a .460 Rowland in the 1911 platform. Both work well.


----------



## Pitweiler (Nov 2, 2013)

robert carter said:


> I just got a 1911 in 45. What factory load do you fellers recommend for a 25 yard or less deer.?RC



Take a look at Hornady 200 grain XTP. I believe it is a +P load. The 200 grain bullet will give you a bit more velocity and still decent penetration. When I had a 45 I did some informal testing with their 230 grain +P XTP. Results were very good. Penetrated deep and opened up 1.5 times caliber.

Honestly, I even got adequate results with the Winchester White Box 230 grain JHP. Not the best out there but it's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## markland (Nov 8, 2013)

Killed 1 deer with mine with a 7in barrel and red dot sight, handloaded 200gr Hornady XTP bullets moving almost 1100fps and was not very impressed, bullet did not exit and only 1 drop of blood on hide, no blood trail but thankfully due to good placement deer did not go but about 30yds and saw it fall.  I would suggest a SP or hard cast bullet in heavier weight and with your shots close should work well.


----------



## klwehunt (Nov 16, 2013)

markland said:


> Killed 1 deer with mine with a 7in barrel and red dot sight, handloaded 200gr Hornady XTP bullets moving almost 1100fps and was not very impressed, bullet did not exit and only 1 drop of blood on hide, no blood trail but thankfully due to good placement deer did not go but about 30yds and saw it fall.  I would suggest a SP or hard cast bullet in heavier weight and with your shots close should work well.



Google .460 rowland or Clarks Customs they. make a conversion for the 1911 with a comp barrel that produces .44 mag performance from your 1911 fairly cheap(300 bucks).You can buy factory ammo or reload with 45 acp dies.It is the same overall length as acp but the case is .625 longer but the bullet is seated deeper in the case.you still use the same bullets(.451) as the acp. Check it out if you are interested in getting max performance out of your 1911.


----------

